
Jordan Pier's vintage electronics repair YouTube channel deleted - LeoPanthera
https://youtu.be/OSJ61jrCV4I
======
etrabroline
Appeasing advertisers, outrage mobs, trigger happy political censors, and
mindless algorithms is not a game anyone should risk their livelihood on. All
creators should be directing viewers to alternative platforms with RSS or
ActivityPub for subscription notifications BEFORE Google decides they "arent
commercially viable". Once you find a good creator, no one cares what site his
videos are on, and no one wants their subscriptions silently replaced with
'promoted' recommendations.

[https://peer.tube/](https://peer.tube/)
[https://dlive.tv/](https://dlive.tv/) [https://d.tube/](https://d.tube/)
[https://lbry.com/](https://lbry.com/)

